# Bumper crease??



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok, so after lovingly detailing my car since its purchase, ive only gone and hit a flicking gate post havnt I!? (don't laugh!) 

Anyway, the bumpers got a couple of scratches in (which are reparable) however theres a bit of a crease on it. Its in the right shape, but theres definitely a crease. not big, infact id go so far as to say its pretty minor, but its there and its pissing me off.

Before I go down the new bumper route, is there a way to repair this sort of thing? I even wondered about ironing it? bit of heat, something flat? seems like it might work, and whats the worst that can happen if im going to go to the expense of buying a new one anyway?

What's your thoughts?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Need some pics ....

..... but if it's minor any good Smart repairer should be able to take out the highs, fill the lows, prime, spray, lacquer, blend, polish - for the fraction of the price of a new bumper!

Just got to find someone that's competent :thumb:


----------



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

Cheers Squiggs.

the crease is on the upper most part of the bumper. Not really visable, all that is is scuffing which im hoping I can remove with some elbow grease.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

mikex said:


> Cheers Squiggs.
> 
> the crease is on the upper most part of the bumper. Not really visable, all that is is scuffing which im hoping I can remove with some elbow grease.


Scratched my bumper, chips away done a superb repair .


----------



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

Its not the scratch im worried about, that's not deep and doesn't look like its broke the clear let alone the colour, so I think with a bit of TLC ill have that sorted, Its the crease I need to sort. 

Might give chips away a call, see if they can do anything though, thanks.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Try a hair dryer / hot air gun and gently warm it up. The plastic will have some "memory" and may come back. If you can put a glove on and help it back by pushing from the inside.

Be careful with the heat.

Paula


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Get a heat gun and warm it up from behind the bumper and give it a gentle push.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Try warming it up with hair dryer then use a can of compressed air duster upside down and it might pop out


----------



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

danwel said:


> Try warming it up with hair dryer then use a can of compressed air duster upside down and it might pop out


Can you elaborate? are you suggesting warming it then using the compressed air to cool the inside in an attempt to pull the crease in?

Just to give some more info. The crease is raised on the outside / paint side of the bumper. Ill certainly try the hair dryer idea though. Just worried about damaging the paint further by heating it and pressing on it.


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

danwel said:


> Try warming it up with hair dryer then use a can of compressed air duster upside down and it might pop out


Don't do that - the cold will simply lock the plastic in the same place. Warm, gently manipulate it, then leave to cool naturally. Better still, get a SMART repairer to do the job properly!

Cheers
David


----------



## mikex (Jul 17, 2013)

CD Cornwall said:


> Don't do that - the cold will simply lock the plastic in the same place. Warm, gently manipulate it, then leave to cool naturally. Better still, get a SMART repairer to do the job properly!
> 
> Cheers
> David


Yeah, lets be honest with myself. If I try this the chances of messing it up are great. I just hate paying other people for stuff.

Ive got the number of a good body shop so might see if I can pay them a visit. Got to drive to mainland Europe in a couple of weeks so will wait until after that. You never know what might happen over there.

cheers all.


----------

